# Corsair H50 vs CoolIT SYSTEMS ECO-R120



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty straight forward question, which of those is better? The ECO is 5 bucks cheaper at frys. All the H50s at my frys have been returned


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 4, 2010)

My vote goes to the ECO, works great on my wife's PII 555 BE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2010)

They are about the same. Get the one you can find the best deal on.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll recommend the H50 if you can get a new unit. I've had 3 ECO's and all 3 of them look like they've been returned (and abused). That tells me something about the quality control (or lack of) over at the CoolIT factory. Granted, others have had good experiences with CoolIT but with my experienced topped off by their notorious exploding Dominos, I'm never giving CoolIT my business again.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 4, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I'll recommend the H50 if you can get a new unit. I've had 3 ECO's and all 3 of them look like they've been returned (and abused). That tells me something about the quality control (or lack of) over at the CoolIT factory. Granted, others have had good experiences with CoolIT but with my experienced topped off by their notorious exploding Dominos, I'm never giving CoolIT my business again.



Exploding? 

Good to know. 

Its only a 5 dollar difference at my local Frys. Too bad they dont have any H50s that we not returned.


----------



## twistedspark (Jul 5, 2010)

If I went into a store for something and there were two different brands of virtually the same thing, but there were a lot of one brand's items on the shelf and few of the other I would conclude that the one that there were fewer of was in much higher demand.
There's usually a good reason for that.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with my H50, i can't say I have used anything from coolit but corsair is a top notch brand.  All the corsair stuff I have owned has been good quality.

Bear in mind the rad on the H50 is really small, its about the same thickness as a std 120mm fan.  In my case this is good as it fits nicely in my Antec HTPC case.

Good luck with the choice


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 5, 2010)

ECO, since it's cheaper. the ECO pump is also weaker and dump less heat into the loop.

H50 is NOT a Corsair product. it's designed and manufactured by Asetek, whose products are also used in some HP computers.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 5, 2010)

i posted the same thing around 2 months ago Corsair Hydro Series H50 or coolit Vantage A.L.C.

go with the eco i use it and it work great for me with push an pull fans.
here some test i run vs my v8 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123289


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 5, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> ECO, since it's cheaper. the ECO pump is also weaker and dump less heat into the loop.
> 
> H50 is NOT a Corsair product. it's designed and manufactured by Asetek, whose products are also used in some HP computers.



That fact that its 5 bucks less doesnt really make a good argument. 

Pretty controversial argument between h50 and the Eco. Alot of different opinions. 

Good stuff people


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 5, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> i posted the same thing around 2 months ago Corsair Hydro Series H50 or coolit Vantage A.L.C.
> 
> go with the eco i use it and it work great for me with push an pull fans.
> here some test i run vs my v8 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123289



Nice test. 

Looks like the eco murders the v8. But @3000 RPM the fan must be loud as heck yeh?


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 5, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> ECO, since it's cheaper. the ECO pump is also weaker and dump less heat into the loop.
> 
> H50 is NOT a Corsair product. it's designed and manufactured by Asetek, whose products are also used in some HP computers.



The H50 is most definitely a Corsair product. It's branded by Corsair and sold by Corsair is it not? It's also manufactured and _modified_ to meet Corsair's standards. If what you're saying applies then I can name about 5 brands of power supplies off the tip of my tongue that shouldn't be on the market because they have the same OEM.

In all honesty, the performance is just about identical BUT it depends on which company you want to give your money to. Corsair, famous for their legendary customer service and warranties, or CoolIT, famous for their flaky (and exploding) liquid cooling units?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 5, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The H50 is most definitely a Corsair product. It's branded by Corsair and sold by Corsair is it not? It's also manufactured and _modified_ to meet Corsair's standards. If what you're saying applies then I can name about 5 brands of power supplies off the tip of my tongue that shouldn't be on the market because they have the same OEM.
> 
> In all honesty, the performance is just about identical BUT it depends on which company you want to give your money to. Corsair, famous for their legendary customer service and warranties, or CoolIT, famous for their flaky (and exploding) liquid cooling units?



Good point. I have a Corsair PSU and I think its the best one ive used so far.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2010)

Pr0n has it right. The H50 is not a Corsair Cooler....


http://www.asetek.com/ look at their product list sorta strange they list an H50 isnt it?


Go with the ECO just for its superior mounting.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Pr0n has it right. The H50 is not a Corsair Cooler....
> 
> 
> http://www.asetek.com/ look at their product list sorta strange they list an H50 isnt it?
> ...



You too peet?  So technically I've been scammed by Corsair because they sold me a Seasonic power supply right?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The H50 is not a Corsair Cooler....Asetech or something similar made the unti and Corsair put their name on it.



The TX750 is not a Corsair PSU ....CWT or something similar made the unit and Corsair put their name on it. Anyone want to challenge me? 

That said, I have not used either, but reports say that the H50 is more popular because it is more well known and people who have used both generally prefer the CoolIT (other than Kant). At the end of the day, I think both of them will make you happy, so it doesn't matter which one you get.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2010)

Not the same concept in my eyes. We all know there are OEMs, but to say it is corsair's own product is stretching it.

Asetek has sucess with this exact unit long before Corsair nabbed it and slapped their name on it. That is what I was saying.

And to both of you, in a sense yes we all do, rebranding is something that goes far beyond PSUs and coolers. All Im saying is it doesnt take a speciality to grab a product and put your name on it for glory. CoolIT has designed thier unit from the ground up. It doesnt make it better, just that I have more respect for the little guy with a great idea over the guy who buys another companies idea.

Also the main point was a sticker doesnt insure Corsair Quality. Also you cant argue that the ECO doesnt have a much more user friendly mount than the ring concept of the H50, can you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2010)

Cant argue that fourstaff, what I can argue is you two use the word quality with one of the worst mounting systems of any cooler on the planet aside from push-pins


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 5, 2010)

I get it Peet, but I still think you are biased to the CoolIT because it is a product made by the company for the company, not like the "oh, good product, its mine now! *takeover* " approach. Anything with a Corsair sticker would have passed the Corsair quality management, therefore it should be at least "corsair quality". I have this nagging feeling that you have something against the H50.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Not the same concept in my eyes. We all know there are OEMs, but to say it is corsair's own product is stretching it.
> 
> Asetek has sucess with this exact unit long before Corsair nabbed it and slapped their name on it. That is what I was saying.
> 
> ...



The only thing they designed was the mounting system. Everything else is the exact same as the Asetek unit unless you count the rectangular pump/block casing so there's nothing revolutionary about the product.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I get it Peet, but I still think you are biased to the CoolIT because it is a product made by the company for the company, not like the "oh, good product, its mine now! *takeover* " approach. Anything with a Corsair sticker would have passed the Corsair quality management, therefore it should be at least "corsair quality". I have this nagging feeling that you have something against the H50.



I dont, it works just as good as the ECO, I just tend to push products that are more user friendly Perfect example...I run a Zalman Performa cooler right now, but I dont recommend it often as the way they mount the legs isnt a good concept and required me using a dremel out of the box to get the leg mounted on one side



Kantastic said:


> The only thing they designed was the mounting system. Everything else is the exact same as the Asetek unit unless you count the rectangular pump/block casing so there's nothing revolutionary about the product.



On the ECO yes, mostly all the redesign is in the head unit, but it took many years of trial and error from their previous coolers to make what in my mind is an easier product to use. To me Corsair should have taken a deeper look and made similar improvements.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont, it works just as good as the ECO, I just tend to push products that are more user friendly Perfect example...I run a Zalman Performa cooler right now, but I dont recommend it often as the way they mount the legs isnt a good concept and required me using a dremel out of the box to get the leg mounted on one side
> 
> 
> 
> On the ECO yes, mostly all the redesign is in the head unit, but it took many years of trial and error from their previous coolers to make what in my mind is an easier product to use. To me Corsair should have taken a deeper look and made similar improvements.



Sure, it's easier than the H50 to mount but you can't say that the H50 is difficult to mount either. It took me about 5 minutes more to mount the H50 so it's hardly a big deal. Again, like their power supplies Corsair should have a solid grasp on the quality of whatever they're selling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Sure, it's easier than the H50 to mount but you can't say that the H50 is difficult to mount either. It took me about 5 minutes more to mount the H50 so it's hardly a big deal. Again, like their power supplies Corsair should have a solid grasp on the quality of whatever they're selling.



But again, plastic backplates and little clips for the screws to hold into doesn't scream quality to me, that's all I was knocking the H50 for. If you compare the two side by side, I personally feel the ECO is better "quality" and easier to use.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

take a look at these links before making any choice they give some reviews links and some feed back from users. I personally would get the ECO because it looks to be a solid unit and has had little problems (so i have found) most people that buy it state they are happy with it but like everything else there are a few people that have problems. People are talking about some of the shit that CoolIt had in the past and from what i have found the ECO is much improved all around and cools better then all of there other water cooling systems(not including the TEC coolers)
Now the h50 is tested and proven to be good but it also has it's flaws and bad units. Before this post gets much longer i am just going to give you some links to some info and let you be the judge.
(many links and feedback in this thread)
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2041274.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123289(sorry i see this one has been posted already. I have too many tabs open )


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> The TX750 is not a Corsair PSU ....CWT or something similar made the unit and Corsair put their name on it. Anyone want to challenge me?
> 
> That said, I have not used either, but reports say that the H50 is more popular because it is more well known and people who have used both generally prefer the CoolIT (other than Kant). At the end of the day, I think both of them will make you happy, so it doesn't matter which one you get.


 You are 100% right the TX750 is not made by Corsair. I even started a thread about it a while back. But mind you CWT has to build to Corsair standards so the quality is of that of the "Corsair" name. Also the H50 is in fact made by Asetek. Same principle.



sneekypeet said:


> But again, plastic backplates and little clips for the screws to hold into doesn't scream quality to me, that's all I was knocking the H50 for. If you compare the two side by side, I personally feel the ECO is better "quality" and easier to use.



Well I can't agree with you all the way because I have never used an ECO. However I will say the H50 is nice little alternative to air cooling if you move your case around a lot. Lans and such you know. There is no heavy weight to stress the board. Performance wise they are about the same from what I have read. Nothing great. So with all that being said I would go with the cheaper one. But if both are the same price I would get the ECO as peet says its better built.


----------



## CoolIT.Susan (Jul 5, 2010)

*CoolIT ECO A.L.C.*

*Hi everyone,*

Susan here from CoolIT Systems. I've been reading through your posts and am very happy to see so many supporters of our ECO A.L.C. We are very proud of its development, and are extremely excited for the Vantage A.L.C. which will be available on retail shelves later this month. 

Because we get so many of our product development ideas by listening to the needs of our customer base, we love to be part of these conversations; so I hope you don't mind me jumping on here to talk to you. CoolIT prides itself in how astute we are to our audiences needs and wants, and fully appreciate that leaking cooling units are not desirable. There is no denying that CoolIT has experienced some challenges with our past product, the Domino. One of our lots had leaking problems that were not experienced during our initial testing. The moment we discovered the problem we came up with a solution to the barbs that were used, making leaks a thing of the past. In the end, the Domino ended up being a great product that our customers are still enjoying now.

As a result of this experience, we are proud to report that the ECO A.L.C. has a 99.99% success rate. Its build is very solid, and leaks are not a concern. We've used our past challenges to create the strongest, highest quality products possible. 

We are very high on customer service, and feel that each of our customers deserve customized support. We handle each customer personally, with their individual requirements in mind. 

Thanks again for the positive response to our ECO A.L.C. that I have seen here. We are pretty excited about it too!

Susan LeBlanc
CoolIT Systems


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Susan, I've got a very simple question. If the ECO leaks and it is, after inspection, due to lack of quality in the unit itself, will you replace the victim's entire system like Corsair did?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Hi Susan, I've got a very simple question. If the ECO leaks and it is, after inspection, due to lack of quality in the unit itself, will you replace the victim's entire system like Corsair did?



Wow! Thats a duzie! I don't think she can answer that man.


----------



## CoolIT.Susan (Jul 5, 2010)

*Hello Kantastic,
*
CoolIT has recently launched a whole new customer support model that is very personalized to the individual. Replacement of parts will depend on the situation, and each case is inspected individually. I can say that we are committed to ensuring our customers are happy with our products and our organization. 

*Thanks,

Susan LeBlanc*
CoolIT Systems


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 5, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Nice test.
> 
> Looks like the eco murders the v8. But @3000 RPM the fan must be loud as heck yeh?



yer the v8 at 3000RPM was really loud thats why i went for the eco added a 2nd 1800RPM fan onto it, @CoolIT.Susan i couldn't even find any one selling the eco in Australia i had to order from the US.


----------



## _33 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the ECO here and it's working great and silent.  Only minus I'd give this unit is the stiffness of the tubing, because when installing, it can be a pain.  Otherwise I see no drawback.  Of course if you can do dual fan setup, it can only increase the product's performance.  Something I eventually plan on doing.


----------



## CoolIT.Susan (Jul 5, 2010)

*Water Vapour Transmission Loss*

Hello 33,

I'm glad you are enjoying your ECO ALC. Just for your information, there is a reason the tubing is as it is. You may already be aware of this, but perhaps I can explain it for others as well.

In liquid cooling units, water vapour transmission loss (WVTL) is very common. In fact, it occurs in virtually all liquid cooling setups whether closed-looped or custom built. This basically means that the liquid evaporates slowly over time. This doesn't have an impact on system components, the evaporation rate is far too slow to have an effect. However it does mean that you typically have to refill the liquid in your unit over time. 

CoolIT uses a specific tubing that drastically decreases WVTL, which virtually eliminates the requirement to refill the unit, and makes it truly maintenance free. The result is a safer, more efficient, higher quality cooler that will last you a very long time. 

I hope that makes you feel better about the stiffness of the tubing 


Susan LeBlanc
CoolIT Systems


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm, seems like this thread went in a whole new direction. LOL!


----------



## Whilhelm (Jul 5, 2010)

Having used both the ECO and H50 in system builds I would take the ECO hands down over the H50. The mounting system on the H50 is cheap and flimsy and more difficult to install. 

I feel that the overall quality of the ECO is better. In terms of performance there is not much between them in temperature but I notice that the H50 pump is louder.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 5, 2010)

I can only speak for the AMD install but the CoolIT ECO has to rate as the easiest cooler i have ever installed. I doubt any high quality air coolers are that easy to install.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 5, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I can only speak for the AMD install but the CoolIT ECO has to rate as the easiest cooler i have ever installed. I doubt any high quality air coolers are that easy to install.



never are :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ya know the fact a rep took the time to post on here and answer questions makes me want to buy a ECO.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know the fact a rep took the time to post on here and answer questions makes me want to buy a ECO.



Haha.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You too peet?  So technically I've been scammed by Corsair because they sold me a Seasonic power supply right?



Except Corsair didn't change anything on the H50 except the sticker.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 6, 2010)

Wasn't there a revision to the H50 with a new metal bracket instead of the plastic? 

GFN, you try BestBuy? They sell the H50 too, unless its on sale @ Frys right now.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Wasn't there a revision to the H50 with a new metal bracket instead of the plastic?
> 
> GFN, you try BestBuy? They sell the H50 too, unless its on sale @ Frys right now.





No, I didnt even know they sell CPU coolers there until you just mentioned it!

Not on sale at Frys, $80 and ECO is $75. Still thinking on what to purchase, good thing i can take it back if im not happy, Frys is practically in my backyard


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know the fact a rep took the time to post on here and answer questions makes me want to buy a ECO.



me too, very good point!


----------



## twistedspark (Jul 7, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> No, I didnt even know they sell CPU coolers there until you just mentioned it!
> 
> Not on sale at Frys, $80 and ECO is $75. Still thinking on what to purchase, good thing i can take it back if im not happy, Frys is practically in my backyard



If you wanna know which way I went, look at my specs.  I'm not interested in a debate, I'm just here to say that right now, July 6th, the following are the prices at Newegg:

ECO-R120 $68.99 + $10 mail-in rebate

Corsair CWCH50 $79.99


P.S. - To find these at Newegg, other than using the links I provided, you have to look under "water-cooling" for the ECO, but under "Fans/Heatsinks" for the H5O.  There're not both in the same section despite being virtually identical twins.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2010)

i had the asetek before corsair even sold the H50 mounting was stupid get the eco way more development put into it the corsair is just a rebranded HP cooler


----------



## twistedspark (Jul 7, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i had the asetek before corsair even sold the H50 mounting was stupid get the eco way more development put into it the corsair is just a rebranded HP cooler



Where the Hell ARE all your stars?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2010)

twistedspark said:


> Where the Hell ARE all your stars?



w1zzard stole them back the greedy bastard more stars for him i guess


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 8, 2010)

I really like the ECO cant find any real faults yet


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You too peet?  So technically I've been scammed by Corsair because they sold me a Seasonic power supply right?



There is a difference there.  While CWT builds the PSU, it is designed by Corsair(or whoever sells it), they have input on the final design.

With the H50, it is just a rebranded 550LC, the only modifying Corsair did was put their sticker on it.  But we all know stickers make things better right...right?  No...damn it, all those idiots with stickers on their cars lied to me!!!


----------



## Fatal (Jul 8, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I really like the ECO cant find any real faults yet
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/011xsx.jpg



Sweet case  how are your temperatures in the case with the cooler? I had to swap fans for higher performing fans. 

The only difference in the coolers I could find was the mounting is better on the ECO-R120 and the Corsair has a mirror finish for the copper base. The temperatures are close in all the reviews I could find.


----------



## pandela (Aug 31, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Good point. I have a Corsair PSU and I think its the best one ive used so far.



Corsair PSU's is actually made by Seasonic. Corsair is just office,they aren't manufacture,because they don't have factory to produce something. Office who made orders to different manufactures,stick Corsair logo and covering warranty,that's it.


----------



## sansoo22 (Aug 31, 2010)

I own the H50-1 which I bought at bestbuy for $60 and I must say I am not that impressed with it. Temps aren't really any noticeably different than that of my Xigmatek Dark Knight.

The mounting system was easy to me, although I used my x-brace off of my Dark Knight instead of the plastic one from Corsair.  I replaced the original fan and added a second fan in push/pull config.  I did have to replace the shin etsu TIM because of a dead mobo.  So that may have something to do with it.  

I haven't researched the CoolIt ECO coolers yet but I can say that a simple search for "h50 high temps" on google turns up a lot of posts with people not seeing a significant drop in temps over mid level air coolers like the dark knight.

Depending on the pricing of the CoolIt Vantage I may be getting it to replace my H50.  Hope this helps you decide.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2010)

pandela said:


> Corsair PSU's is actually made by Seasonic. Corsair is just office,they aren't manufacture,because they don't have factory to produce something. Office who made orders to different manufactures,stick Corsair logo and covering warranty,that's it.



Actually, most Corsair PSUs are built by Channelwell (CWT). And, even tho Corsair doesn't build them, they are built to Corsair's specs, which are higher than the standard OEM specs.

But that's pretty much only with their PSUs. Everything else is pretty much just a rebadge.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 5, 2010)

i use the eco and my temps running at 3.6Ghz never hit over 58c on load.


----------

